# If I Was Only Allowed To Have One Hand Plane



## Dwain

Looks like a spammer, or whatever. I'm waiting for the first negative review of a LAJ. Nice review, thanks.


----------



## wrenchhead

Dwain, Not sure how to respond. Thanks, I think for the nice review comment? I haven't seen any bad reviews for low angle jack planes either. It felt like a pretty safe bet to purchase one based on everything I have read or watched about them including three different reviews from Lumberjocks. I also was able to try a couple different brands before I bought mine.

As for the "Spammer". I'm sorry you feel that way. I have been visiting Lumberjocks since 2009 and comment if I have a question, know an answer, see something I like or have something to contribute. I read a lot but probably don't comment as much as I could have. I like the format of this community. I enjoy the blogs, videos and reviews. I also enjoy looking through the projects but i don't spend a lot of time on the forum section.This year, I felt like i had more to contribute so I started making some videos. Video making and editing has become almost as fun as the woodworking itself so it is a win win for me and I plan on continuing and sharing them here. Videos aren't for everyone so I thought I would write out the review and add some pics. The review was fun to write so I hope to add some more in the future.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Dwain's a jerk for that comment, plain and simple. Nice review, you put a great deal of thought and effort into it.


----------



## bruc101

Nice review and thanks for sharing your video. I've been contemplating this plane for a while now and your video answered those questions for me.


----------



## Rich07081

I went to the Lie-Nielsen factory/store this week, for the first time. Their tools are fantastic! 
I was given an early Christmas present of my choice. It was tough, torn between a #4, their block plane, and the #62. All works of art ! I chose a cast iron #4. I can't wait to get home to try it. If anyone is near the mid-coast of Maine, check out the Lie-Nielsen operation, a great field trip!

Thank you for your review! I, now, know what my next plane will be.


----------



## TheFridge

If you prefer new. You can't go wrong with LN.


----------



## wrenchhead

Thanks all. I'm not sure my wife would ever let me near that factory store, Lol. I used to think there is no way they could be that much better than other tool makers then I tried a couple saws, chisels and planes at Highland Woodworking in Atlanta and I was hooked.


----------

